# Start Meat Processing Business now in NE Arkansas



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

AUCTION: January 26 at noon, 3,304 sq. ft. building, formerly Choice Meat Slaughter House + 4 acres, 369 Hwy. 34, Lafe, AR. Zone CM-3, 

Hwy. frontage, overhead conveyer w/meat hooks, 2 electric hoists, freezer room, chill room, kill room, digital scales, cutting and wrapping room, 2 full BA, locker room and lobby/office. 

Subject to be sold prior to auction. Make an offer, owner said show me some money. Start your own meat processing business now. Call David, 870-761-1422, AALB714, agent of Hendrix Auction & Realty. 


This area is very much in need of a meat processor


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

This is not my property and I do not have anything to do with it. 

I am from that area and plan to raise and sell beef, hogs, goats and sheep. This area needs a meat processor. I would open one if I was able. I would love to see someone come in and open one, especially a USDA facility.
I am told this facility is pretty rough, and has been vacant for over 8 years. That said, I am told it could be bought for $30,000 or less..
If you are out there and you got the skills and ambition Iâd love to see something happen. The owner might even finance it. He has owned it for a long time.


----------

